# Pork Jerky?



## hondabbq (Aug 24, 2017)

I have recently  made my first run of Ground beef Jerky and it came out great. I did use cure for safety.

I was posed a question by a co worker asking if I could make Tocino flavored Jerky and Meat Sticks.

Has any one ever made pork Jerky out of a cannon?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2017)

I've used ground pork loin for jerky & used my jerky cannon.

Al


----------



## hondabbq (Aug 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I've used ground pork loin for jerky & used my jerky cannon.
> 
> Al


Good to hear.
 

Any tips to follow that are different per se than Ground beef?

Did you use cure?


----------



## paul nj shore (Aug 24, 2017)

I make longanisa with cure #1 I think it should be fine using a jerky gun. I`ve only made Tocino with pork but or the loin slices.

 Thinking about it there should`nt be any difference

   Paul


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> Any tips to follow that are different per se than Ground beef?
> ...


It's the same as ground beef, just be sure to trim all the fat off the loin.

And yes, I did use cure #1.

Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> I have recently  made my first run of Ground beef Jerky and it came out great. I did use cure for safety.
> 
> I was posed a question by a co worker asking if I could make Tocino flavored Jerky and Meat Sticks.
> 
> Has any one ever made pork Jerky out of a cannon?


As Al said make it as lean as you can,my recipe for Tocino you have to scroll down a little

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/186751/1st-time-bbb-with-tq

Pork Loin would be easiest to work with

Richie


----------

